# What will you bake this weekend???



## karaburun (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,

so let´s try something what we do at the chefkoch (chiefcook) each weekend.

It is a nice idea to inspirate other to bake something what  they don´t know... :P  :P 

OK. I will begin....

I bake my Cinnamonroll-cake...

lg Tanja


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 25, 2005)

If unique is what you are looking for here is something I plan to bake this weekend.  My entire family including my kids are not big into chocolate so I make this walnut squares which are a replacement for brownies in my house.  The best part is that they are easy easy if you have the right ingredients.

Note:  Use the same cup to measure everything.  I normally use a large coffee cup

2.5 cups of finely ground walnuts
3/4 cup of semolina 
1 cup of milk powder
2 sticks of unsalted butter melted 
1.5 cups of sugar
A nice pinch of saffron (if you don't have it you can skip it but the flavor it adds is something that cannot be paralleled)
A nice pinch of freshly ground cardamom 
5 large eggs beaten

In a large bowl, add walnuts, semolina, milk powder and sugar, saffron and cardamom.  Now stir in the butter and eggs.  Pour in a large baking dish (pyrex is fine) and bake at 300 degrees for 30-40 minutes.  Close to 30 minutes check them to ensure they don't burn.  Continue to bake until a toothpick comes out clean (approx 40 minutes is what it takes)

I like to bake them in a shallower pan so that the mixture cooks all the way.  I don't like to make them very fat and deep (hope that makes sense).  I have a very large corningware pan that I use to bake these. 

Remove and let them cool.  Then cut and store them in a cool dry place. 
They are so delicious that you can even serve with warm with a dollop of freshly whipped cream or a scoop of vanilla icecream.


----------



## karaburun (Feb 26, 2005)

Hmmm ... delicous... :P


----------



## jasonr (Feb 26, 2005)

Pain  au chocolat, breton sable cookies, challah, profiteroles, triple indulgence chocolate cookies.

I had a dinner party for 19. It was very good.


----------



## Alix (Feb 26, 2005)

jasonr said:
			
		

> Pain  au chocolat, breton sable cookies, challah, profiteroles, triple indulgence chocolate cookies.
> 
> I had a dinner party for 19. It was very good.




My invite must have got lost in the mail. Any leftovers?


----------



## Alix (Feb 26, 2005)

This is what I just baked. Very tasty.

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?p=101575#101575


----------



## karaburun (Feb 27, 2005)

Yesterday I´ve baked this one

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=9077







The cake was delicous, but very, very, very sweet. Our recipes here are not so very much sweet. But very delicous.   :P


----------

